# Schwinn War Time Excelsior



## Bicyclelegends (Jan 12, 2011)

I have a Schwinn War Time Excelsior that has the truss rods, chain guard, fender braces and the wheels all painted cream with the wheels having a red pin stripe. The crank has E  4  -  AS & CO. on it and the bearing cups are black. It has the rear adjusting screws. I didnt get the serial # but will tonight. The rear rack is a Cleveland Welding rack and the pedals are incorrect. All this tells me its a war time bike but wanted to narrow the year down if I could. Let me know what you think. Thanks


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 12, 2011)

Most likely 1941 based on the painted truss rods and hoops


----------



## J.C. (Jan 12, 2011)

*Painted fender braces, along with the other items Mark so expertly pointed out, are a dead giveaway.  1941*


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 13, 2011)

Actually, 1942 to be exact.

Don't you hate that?


----------



## J.C. (Jan 13, 2011)

*Show off! *


----------



## Bicyclelegends (Jan 14, 2011)

I looked a closer and the crank does have a VERY hard to see 1 after the 4 so it is a 41. Hey thanks for all your help. Mark


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 14, 2011)

Don't forget December 7th 1941, The day that will live in infamy.
 The rationing didn't start until we were thrust into the war by the attack on Pearl Harbor.
 So, the restricted use of chromium didn't begin until the 1942 production year.
 The painted truss rods and fender braces along with the lack of tanks, racks and other deluxe features are a tell tale sign of a bike that was sold in 1942.
The dated cranks are just run outs from the previous years production.
They were still supplying bikes with fender lights and spring forks until the production ran out.
I even noticed that because they couldn't supply bikes with brace bar handlebars, they were specifying Torrington U bars. I always thought that was cool, because if you put a U bar on your 1942 Schwinn Defense model, everybody would tell you that you were wrong, and you could just go BAM!
Take a look at the fine print.


----------



## J.C. (Jan 14, 2011)

*Ha!  The crank says 41...so it's a 41!  You know that Schwinn followed EVERY rule in the book....wait, Schwinn's rule book was mainly sell...sell...and sell.  They invented the famous line from Jerry Maguire.  Put em together and "show me the money".*


----------



## Elijaah (Jan 15, 2011)

1941 , WOW !!!
That is really an old beauty  , From where did you get it .


----------

